# stalag



## Marodrey

Qué es un stalag? entiendo que un edificio parte de un campo de concentración o prisión, es así?
tiene traducción?

Gracias


----------



## Quelle

Es la abreviación de *Sta*mm*lag*er (campo de procedencia).


----------



## Marodrey

Muchas gracias. Para mayor aclaración, sería todo el complejo, el campo de concentración?


----------



## Quelle

Marodrey said:


> Muchas gracias. Para mayor aclaración, sería todo el complejo, el campo de concentración?


Sí, como un campo "principal" administrativo.


----------



## Marodrey

Wieder mal, viel Danke (ist das gut?)


----------



## Quelle

Marodrey said:


> Wieder mal, viel*en* Danke (ist das gut?)


Keine Ursache! (¡No hay de qué!)


----------

